# deer stand



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

i was wondering if you guys may have any plans for a standard hang on tree stand. i only have one, and im borowing that. and i need it to bow hunt from. thanx alot


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

T.L.

Honestly, with the price of stands now. I personally wouldn't even think about making a portable stand. The materials would cost you abou the same as a factory made stand. (UNLESS you can get tons of FREEBIE material and you (or know someone who) can machine/weld.)

I know you said that money is tight until you sell your kayak, but I've seen new hang on stands for as low as $50. (Especially when you catch the middle or end of season closeouts at stores)

My dad who was an engineer wanted to save money and tried to make a hang on stand. (This was about 20 years ago when there weren't many choices for stands.) I wouldn't go near that thing and he ended up not using it either.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I built a really nice ladder stand that was fairly cheap. The only problem is that the stand is definately not portable. If you have a place where you can just leave it this is great but if you want a portable stand, I would concur with just buying one!!! About the same money and maybe cheaper and definately safer!!! Plus, most stands you buy these days come with a harness for safety!!


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

yea fellas, i did a little more homework on the prices and ive found that there really isnt much point in building one. not as safe and not a price difference to matter. so now the question is, what brand makes a good quality stand a reasonable amount of money?


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

IMO, any of the factory made stands are ok. I don't think any of the companies are going to offer products that will get them sued due to faulty products.

The lower priced stands are usually made of steel (heavy) the higher priced stands are usually made of aluminum (lighter).


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

T lowe,

Couple things I have learned about "cheap" deer stands.

--They are loud and creak horribly in the cold; these are generally stands where the platform is a kind of heavy grate. They can scare every deer within range when you shift your weight also. In a few years they will rust on all the edges and the paint will flake off and rust. Poor quality.

--Portability is huge. 15-20 pounds doesn't sould like much until your 15 feet up trying to hang it. Then they get cumbersome, heavy and loud in a hurry. None of those stands ever come with enough straps or ratchets to make it safe enough for me.

--IMHO, I would save your $$ and buy a super light Lone Wolf Alpha hang-on. They are the cats a$$ and are easy to hang. Safety is not a issue. I have two of them and wouldn't trade them for anything else out there. They are well engineered and designed by a serious bowhunter. I had a question about one and picked up the phone and called him. He (Andre-owner) talked to me for a half-hour. The stands are indeed pricey but you'll be thrilled you did it.

http://www.lonewolfstands.com/


----------



## slowhand (Oct 11, 2005)

"Tree Lounge" brand stands. They are not cheap, but are the most confortable/safe stands made. Sold and gave away all my other stands to get two TL's. Hate to plug products- but this one changed hunting for me.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Are they tough to bow hunt out of???? Seems they would be ok for guns but a bit tougher for bows. :huh:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

T_lowe.

Well if we are going to plug a product then.... I have a Summit Viper that I bow and gun hunt out of. (I also have a small hang on and a big platform ladder stand). Since I bought the Viper, I haven't used the other two. I can get up to 15 feet in under 2 minutes with the stand secured for hunting.

This stand has a bar in front that you sit on to climb the tree. And contrary to popular belief the bar doesn't get in the way for bowhunting. If I'm sitting down, I just have to lean forward to clear it and standing it's not in the way at all. In addition it makes a great rest for my gun.

I picked mine up a few years ago at an end of season sale for about $150.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I love my summit viper climber stand, my dad and brother have the same stands and we like it, easy to climb and comfortable. Get up and down quick and quiet or loud if you'd like. :lol:


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

If your looking for quality then either the baby grand or a lone wolf. I have 7 portable stands and have both the one's i mentioned and they are by far my favorite especially the lone wolf. Its so light you can climb right up the tree with it and gir r done... its sweet


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have about 10 homemade stands made from salvage matterials. You really don't save much money. By the time you buy hardened bolts, chain, cable and other bits an pieces you'll probably have $25 into it.
The biggest problem I've seen with many of the commercial stands is stability but with the addition of extra chain or tightening device it can usually be solved.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

ALthough I don't use it much anymore, I have a Tree Lounge with the bowhunter adapter on it. I researched it for a while and found it to be the best that I reveiwed (although expecensive at around 300.00). I have used it many times and find it to be very good overall. It is by far the most comfortable stand I have ever used, although the manufactures claim as being as comfortable as a lazy boy may be a strech. It is also very safe and quiet. I would highly recommend this self climbing stand to anyone who is going to be sitting for long hours. It is so secure that you can actually climb it up a steel pole although I wouldnt recommend doing so.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I recently purchased the Cabelas EZ Hangers. I used them for the first time this year. Instead of buying a bunch of stands, you only have to buy the hanger. I have 5 right now, and you just carry the stand in and out of the tree every time ya hunt. It sounds like a hastle, but not really all that bad. The hanger costs $20, compared to $80 for a tree stand. Depends on how lazy you are, if you don't like dragging a tree stand in and out every time, don't get it. But if ya don't mind it's the way to go. Like I said, I have 5 right now, and plan on buying more. You can put them all over and pick a tree to hunt from, and the best part is, no one is going to steal a hanger!!!! and if they do, it's $20. Now I too hunt out of homemade ladder stands, and them are awesome too. I'm a tightwad, so that's how I roll bowhunting.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*LOGGY BAYOU - MEGA TRANSFORMER*

It depends on if you want a climber, or a hang on stand.

Hang on's you can get for really cheap, like $40 bucks. Worth the price, cheaper then making it. Hang on stands are also good if you plan on moving the stand a lot. (I hunt many places, so a stand that can go with me is what I use.)

Climber's are more versatile, but if you don't have the right kind of trees in your area, or don't like climbing up and down, then I'd go with a hanging.

I've had my LOGGY BAYOU MEGA TRANSFORMER for a season and love it.

One of it's best functions is that the SITTING/CLIMBING BAR "DETACHES" for BOWHUNTING, and stays attached for GUN HUNTING.

Also it's "LOCKING SYSTEM" to the tree is the best one I've found.

I did not like the SUMMIT line of stands because they are more cheaply made, there "QUICK LOCK" System isn't that good, and the Climbing bar gets in the way.

So I'm very pleased with my MEGA TRANSFORMER and wouldn't buy any other stand.

I don't know if that's plugging it, but when you find such a great product, you tell others, so maybe they can enjoy it too.


----------

